# Canon FD Lens to CANON EOS M EF-M MIRRORLESS Mount Camera M50 M10 M100 Adapter not working on my m50...???



## Matt English (Jan 26, 2020)

It all fits together, and I am able to even manual focus (auto not allowed), but the shot will not take upon shutter release...and aperture shows F00 in the display. What might I need to to do to remedy? Thanks so much for any advice!!!


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 26, 2020)

First, make sure the camera in not in the green "A" mode. Then look in the camera menu for Custom Functions and under CF II there will be an option for shutter release when no lens is attached.


----------



## Matt English (Jan 26, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> First, make sure the camera in not in the green "A" mode. Then look in the camera menu for Custom Functions and under CF II there will be an option for shutter release when no lens is attached.


YES!!! Thank you so much for the info! Perfect!


----------



## Bennymiata (Jan 27, 2020)

I had the same problem with my M5 when I bought a manual fish-eye lens for it.
It's very frustrating to put a new lens on your camera and then it won't take a picture!


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 27, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> I had the same problem with my M5 when I bought a manual fish-eye lens for it.
> It's very frustrating to put a new lens on your camera and then it won't take a picture!



And strangely enough, 'take picture without card' is enabled by default.


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2020)

Bennymiata said:


> I had the same problem with my M5 when I bought a manual fish-eye lens for it.
> It's very frustrating to put a new lens on your camera and then it won't take a picture!


So did I with my fisheye. Then I read the manual - the last resort when all else fails.


----------



## Matt English (Jan 28, 2020)

AlanF said:


> So did I with my fisheye. Then I read the manual - the last resort when all else fails.


What, you didn't ask this forum first???


----------



## AlanF (Jan 28, 2020)

Matt English said:


> What, you didn't ask this forum first???


Google first. Then manual. Then CR.


----------

